# July Photography Competition: History



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2009)

This month's theme is 'History'.

Interpret that however you like, I think it should give plenty of scope for a variety of shots.

*Entries:*

* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of July, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

*Voting:*

* Starts on August 1 2009 and closes at the end of August 3
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme

Entries


----------



## alef (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm, need to put on my thinking cap. I'll endeavour to take something new this month...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2009)

Entry 1:

Disused railway bridge

Saturation and levels altered (I think)


----------



## alef (Jul 6, 2009)

First entry:
Recent history


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jul 6, 2009)

just got myself a new dslr so will definately go out with history in mind this month


----------



## e19896 (Jul 6, 2009)

During the Gulf War, over 1,300 US medical staff were sent to the Hall and many were billeted at RAF Scampton. Fortunately only 35 casualties had to be treated. In its later days 13 American personnel remained to keep the hospital serviceable. RAF Nocton Hall was handed back to the Her Majesty's Government by the USAF on 30 September 1995.

Opened: 1940 Re-deisgnated: 1943 United States Army Seventh General Hospital Re-designated: 1945 RAF Nocton Hall

Closed: Hospital closed 1982 Leased to USAF: 1984 - 1995 Formally closed 23 Jun 1995, handed back by US Forces Sep 1995

One


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 7, 2009)

1. 13-67:tommy&lily


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 7, 2009)

1 - D-Day

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3266/3120436244_1d189e3f1e_o.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 7, 2009)

2 - Compact Camera

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2640/3698174121_2584ac9bcb_o.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 8, 2009)

alef said:


> First entry:
> Recent history



Nice alef.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 9, 2009)

1. St James Park


----------



## lilli (Jul 12, 2009)

3 from me this time 

1. Rooftop shot of Cane Hill Hospital Coulsdon, now history as mostly demolished 
*A Sad Ending*
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y245/lillimouse/DSC02314-1.jpg

2. Kent School Chapel, Germany - In 1939 a new law stated that every disabled new born should be reported to the government, they were then to be placed in institutes. As soon as Hitler had overall power of Germany (in a decree dated 1 October 1939) the disability centre turned into a “euthanasia centre”. Overall around 30 children were killed here mostly due to an overdose on Luminal which is a Phenobarbital. More than a 180 children were sent to other “children’s departments”.
*A Horrific Past*
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y245/lillimouse/viewfrombalcony-1.jpg

3. Chernobyl Reactor 4 - On 26 April 1986 01:23am reactor number four at the Chernobyl plant, near Pripyat in the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic, exploded it was the worst nuclear power plant disaster in history and the only level 7 instance on the International Nuclear Event Scale.
*A Nuclear Meltdown*
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y245/lillimouse/DSC08068.jpg


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2009)

2. Pride


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2009)

3 - photoshoped

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2482/3712437053_d3d50e7c32_b.jpg

Cooked in PhotoScape


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2009)

Yonghe Temple, Beijing

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3143/2297962989_237c8b75da_o.jpg


----------



## big eejit (Jul 16, 2009)

The New Puritans


----------



## big eejit (Jul 16, 2009)

400 year sulk


----------



## HAL9000 (Jul 16, 2009)

A major program was carried out by ordnance survey to build concrete trig points across the country (allowing GPS type accuracy with 1930's technology).    Many of the locations are difficult enough to reach by foot without the extra challenge to build something this size. 

top of Ben lomond

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3322/3602688889_3d10c8332e_b.jpg (my picture)

now replaced by GPS, history can be found here

I was going to post some pictures of a nuclear launch silo, but the offical pictures are better and you can find them here 

http://www.nps.gov/mimi/photosmultimedia/photogallery.htm  (not mine )


----------



## bigbry (Jul 17, 2009)

Statue of Jeanne d'Arc (Joan of Arc), Boulevard de Strasbourg, Toulouse, Francehttp://www.flickr.com/photos/92351800@N00/3728165674/


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 17, 2009)

First entry

Dead and Buried


----------



## ghost77uk (Jul 17, 2009)

First entry - *Bangkok Scrap Yard*

http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/img/v4/p606978193-4.jpg

Taken in April '09 whilst roaming the streets of Bangkok


----------



## boohoo (Jul 17, 2009)

The Pavilion

Blinged in photoshop...original is actually very nice too...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 17, 2009)

Gallery updated


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jul 18, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> 2. Pride



me and mr hagl were there that day really good turnout , unfortunately you beat me to it with an idea for the thread lol , gonna post another one from that day slightly diferent angle on miners gala


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jul 18, 2009)

*victimised*


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jul 18, 2009)

*wrinkles*


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 20, 2009)

Entry 2:

London Wall

I wanted to take a picture of London wall as my second entry for this months competition, so here it is - I’m kind of liking the four periods of architecture.

Taken today with my trusty point and shoot LX3.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> Entry 2:
> 
> London Wall
> 
> ...


yes, i know what you mean


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 21, 2009)

Larry Hamlet


----------



## hiccup (Jul 21, 2009)

1) Weathered


----------



## e19896 (Jul 23, 2009)

_#2Chain

background to the image

#3light

background to the image_


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2009)

_#1_ *La Cité Panorama*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3519/3749992517_87f7bb141c_b.jpg


_#2_ *La Cité over the vineyard*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/3750856818_c4e0f13897_b.jpg


----------



## kage (Jul 24, 2009)

Entry 1:

(My music) History


----------



## fubert (Jul 25, 2009)

One Small Step


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2009)

1. Hiroshima (colour has been messed about with)
2. Gates to Freedom
3. Kazimierz


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2009)

1. History Unknown


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2009)

teuchter said:


> 1. History Unknown


it's an interesting tattoo on his hand. doyou know owt about that by any chance? or is he a complete mystery to you...?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's an interesting tattoo on his hand. doyou know owt about that by any chance? or is he a complete mystery to you...?



No, I know no more than that he was sat in front of me on the Newcastle Metro a couple of weeks ago. It was the tattoo and its unknown history that caught my attention but I have no idea what it represents. If anyone can enlighten me I'd be interested to find out.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2009)

teuchter said:


> No, I know no more than that he was sat in front of me on the Newcastle Metro a couple of weeks ago. It was the tattoo and its unknown history that caught my attention but I have no idea what it represents. If anyone can enlighten me I'd be interested to find out.


no idea myself, just stood out for me. lovely picture none the less


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 29, 2009)

methunx it's a Fleet Air Arm insignia.


----------



## ghost77uk (Jul 30, 2009)

Entry number 2 - *Great Wall*

http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/img/v4/p673377682-4.jpg

Un-restored section of the Great Wall of China - Taken on 20th July '09


----------



## Bubble wrapped (Jul 30, 2009)

Taken this afternoon. Cropped and auto enhanced.

Train


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 3. Kazimierz


 
I like this.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 30, 2009)

2) They don't make em like that anymore


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2009)

Entry 2:

Old Railway Tunnel

Levels poked and prodded.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2009)

My three.  Hadn't planned for them all to be b&w... 

1. Stairs

2. Dunston Staithes

3. Winter's Gibbet


----------



## Bubble wrapped (Jul 30, 2009)

Another train related picture.

Taken yesterday, cropped and auto enhanced.

Railway platform


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 30, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Hadn't planned for them all to be b&w...



You are a Black & White snob.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You are a Black & White snob.



I was only trying to copy you


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2009)

Gallery updated


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Gallery updated



Cheers


----------



## big eejit (Jul 31, 2009)

Lifts

At the pithead at the National Coal Museum in Blenafon. Ex miners take visitors on a tour 400 feet down the mine. Well worth a visit.


----------



## ghost77uk (Jul 31, 2009)

Entry 3 - *Sea of Warriors*

http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/img/v1/p629479850-4.jpg

Terracotta Warriors, Xi-An, China - Taken on Mon 27th July '09


----------



## Bubble wrapped (Jul 31, 2009)

and yet another train picture...

Taken this afternoon in my dinner break, i was going to get a picture of it going down the line but it didn't turn up so i turned the car round to go back to work and it went past so i had to chase it to the station. 

It's been cropped.

Steam Train


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 31, 2009)

ghost77uk said:


> Entry 3 - *Sea of Warriors*
> 
> http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/img/v1/p629479850-4.jpg
> 
> Terracotta Warriors, Xi-An, China - Taken on Mon 27th July '09


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 31, 2009)

This is one from a few years back so it is history in two senses of the word:

Victorian Values


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2009)

Gallery should be up to date now ready for voting.

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2009-07/


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Gohst77uk - Bangkok scrap yard
2. Drcarnage - Yonghe temple
3. Big Eejit - lifts

Well done everyone, not the easiest of themes this one...


----------



## e19896 (Aug 1, 2009)

*#1 ghost77uk - Bangkok Scrap Yard
#2 SpookyFrank - Old Railway Tunnel
#3 drcarnage - Yonghe Temple - Beijing*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 1, 2009)

1. stowpirate - D-Day
2. alef - Recent history
3. QueenOfGoths - Kazimierz


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 1, 2009)

1. e19896 - Chain
2. SpookyFrank - Old Railway Tunnel
3. Refused as fuck - Pride


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2009)

1.maldwyn - First entry

2.kage - (My music) History

3.hiccup - Weathered


----------



## big eejit (Aug 1, 2009)

1. maldwyn - larry hamlet (love the legs of the passers by echoing the statue)
2. ghost77uk - Great Wall
3. spooky frank - disused railway bridge


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2009)

1.  SpookyFrank - Disused railway bridge
2. CyberRose - La Cité over the vineyard
3. stowpirate - Compact camera


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Alef - recent history
2. Big Eejit - new puritans
3. Fubert - one small step


----------



## ghost77uk (Aug 2, 2009)

1 - Kage - (My music) History
2 - e19896 - Chain
3 - SpookyFrank - Old Railway Tunnel


----------



## lilli (Aug 2, 2009)

Boo! I am sad   ... I at least thought the Chernobyl Reactor 4 , The worlds biggest Nuclear disaster had a shot, I know a lot of people will think I have borrowed a pic; BUT I actually got to see it in 2007! 

Maybe I need to do more London bits


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 2, 2009)

1. alef - |Recent history
2. teuchter - History Unknown
3. kage - (My music) History

good stuff people, good stuff


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 2, 2009)

1. kage - (My music) History 
2. fubert - One Small Step 
3. boskysquelch - 13-67 tommy & lily 

all cover subject well 

Bubble wrapped - Steam Train


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2009)

1. Stowpirate - D-Day
2. Teuchter - History Unknowm
3. Drcarnage - Yonghe Temple

Realy close between the top two - excellent photos overall as ever


----------



## army_of_one (Aug 2, 2009)

1. kage - (My music) History
2. QueenOfGoths - Kazimierz
3. stowpirate - D-Day


----------



## Bubble wrapped (Aug 2, 2009)

1 stowpirate - D-Day
2 drcarnage - Yonghe Temple 
3 ghost77uk - Bangkok Scrap Yard


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 3, 2009)

1 - ghost77uk - Bangkok Scrap Yard
2 - QueenOfGoths - Hiroshima
3 - HAL9000 - Top of Ben Lomond - not sure how this fits into history theme but great photo.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2009)

1.  teuchter - History Unknown
2.  alef - Recent history
3.  HAL9000 - Top of Ben Lomond


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like kage has won 

kage - (My music) History - 11
ghost77uk - Bangkok Scrap Yard - 10
stowpirate - D-Day - 10
alef - Recent history - 10
teuchter - History Unknown - 7
drcarnage - Yonghe Temple - Beijing - 6
SpookyFrank - Old Railway Tunnel - 5
e19896 - Chain - 5

Quite close, does someone else want to do a quick count to double check?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ghost77 / Bangkok scrap yard seems to have at least 10 so something's not quite right there ....


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah yeah I'd missed stowpirate's D-Day too 

Edited my list, they're both joint second with alef.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2009)

Seems like it's congratulations to Kage then?

New theme please!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, seems like it.  Good shot


----------



## kage (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy shit, I won!  I certainly didn't expect that! I've been camping for the last four days so my sincere apologies for my tardiness and lack of voting.

Excellent entries as always.

New subject following imminently, just gotta get my arse to work first


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 4, 2009)

Well done kage, you always have some creative, clever ways of expressing these themes.


----------



## kage (Aug 4, 2009)

Cheers Tom, that's high praise coming from you.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2009)

What I want to know is, how many records did you remove before taking the photo


----------



## ghost77uk (Aug 5, 2009)

Well done Kage


----------

